# Από το ανώι στο διαμέρισμα



## Costas (Nov 5, 2008)

Από το ανώι στο διαμέρισμα, του Αριστοτέλη Δημητρακόπουλου:

Τα επιμέρους συστατικά της [πρώιμης μεταπολεμικής αστικής] κατοικίας είναι μάλλον γνώριμα:
Το “καλό” - σχεδόν μονίμως σφραγισμένο - σαλόνι των ξένων κατατρώγει το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό λειτουργικής επιφάνειας παραμένοντας ως αποκλειστική και αποστειρωμένη ζώνη που φέρει το παγερά ανεξέλικτο κοινωνικό προσωπείο της ανασφαλούς οικογενειακής μονάδας.
Το υπερδιαστασιολογημένο “χωλ” - ραχοκοκαλιά - συνδέει την κύρια είσοδο με το επίσημο καθιστικό και οργανώνει συνολικά - δυσχερώς - την κίνηση στην κατοικία ενώ ταυτόχρονα αδυνατεί να αναλάβει οιαδήποτε ουσιαστική χρήση παραμένοντας ένα αμήχανο και δύσχρηστο χωρικό υπόλειμμα.
Η ηθελημένα αυξημένη απόσταση μεταξύ κουζίνας και καθιστικού, ο κατακερματισμός της κάτοψης σε πολλούς και αμήχανους υπο-χώρους, ο κλασικίζων μόνιμος διάκοσμος με κυμάτια και πλαισιωτά δάπεδα, η μάλλον αντιλειτουργική αλλά μνημειακή οργάνωση της κίνησης, οι στενοί και αφιλόξενοι περιμετρικοί εξώστες, αποτελούν ενδεικτικές και ενσυνείδητα υιοθετημένες οργανωτικές αρχές και μορφοπλαστικές προτεραιότητες αλλότριες αλλά κυρίως μεγαλόσχημες και ματαιόσπουδες.

Διεύρυνση της ασυνέχειας
Πλέον τα παραπάνω τυπολογικά cliché των πρώιμων δεκαετιών της πυρετώδους αστικοποίησης έχουν δώσει τη θέση τους σε νεώτερες εκφάνσεις του υποτιθέμενα μοντέρνου. Τα σύγχρονα διαμερίσματα εμφανίζουν ανοιχτή κουζίνα, ικανούς και βιώσιμους εξώστες, ανοιχτούς και ενιαίους χώρους με ελάχιστο αποκλειστικό χώρο κίνησης - αποδυναμωμένο το χώλ καθεαυτό - και απλουστευμένη κατά μέσο όρο διακόσμηση. Τα πολυώροφα κτίρια κατοικίας - σχεδόν αυτονόητα - σχεδιάζονται να μην πατούν στο έδαφος αλλά εφαρμόζουν μια εκδοχή του κορμπουζιανού piloti - αυτή τη φορά με αποκλειστική ισόγεια χρήση τη στάθμευση οχημάτων.
Η απρόσιτη, διακοσμητικού χαρακτήρα περιβάλλουσα υπαίθρια διαμόρφωση (landscaping) παρουσιάζεται περιπαικτικά αφύσικη, με ομοιόμορφη χλόη και φυτεύσεις απόλυτα μη-μεσογειακής χλωρίδας, ως συρρικνωμένη εκδοχή - ή παρωδία - της αλλότριας τυπολογίας του αγγλικού κήπου. 
(...)
Έτσι η οικοδομική γκάμα πλέον έχει διευρυνθεί εντάσσοντας τους τυπικούς - κοινή συναινέσει - αυθαίρετους χώρους: κλεισμένους ημιυπαίθριους, μεταγενέστερα ελαφρά πατάρια, ανεσκαμμένα υπόγεια, κλειστές πισίνες κ.α.
Αντίστροφα, την εκλιπούσα μεσογειακή τυπολογία του αιθριακού χώρου και της εσωτερικής αυλής έχει διαδεχτεί το νεοελληνικό αμάλγαμα μιμητικών τάσεων, που αποδίδεται με τον ξενόφερτο και οικειοποιημένο όρο “μεζονέτα” < γαλλικά maisonnette, υποκοριστικό του maison (= σπίτι).​
Στο κείμενο αυτό θα βρείτε την modernity αποδοσμένη τόσο ως *νεωτερικότητα* όσο και ως *μοντερνικότητα*.


----------

